# Bathtub drain - subgrade



## jdeters79 (Nov 12, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## zosoplumber (Nov 21, 2008)

Is your drain on the opposite side of the pic of the bath? and is the drain line in the dirt the line you want to tie into?


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Where's your overflow pipe for the tub? Isn't there usually a vertical pipe going up to the overflow (and sometimes a cleanout cap above that)?
The way you have it now, it may be very difficult to get a snake into the pipe when it gets clogged, since you will have to go in through the drain. I would put in an overflow, and extend the pipe higher than the overflow (so it's at least a foot higher than the tub itself, not sure what the code is on this though), then cap it with a screw-on cap. You will also need to provide access to that pipe from the wall somewhere.
A closet on the other side of the wall would do nicely.


----------

